# The Official 3/11 - 3/12 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Mar 9, 2005)

Woohoo!  :beer: 

http://headlines.accuweather.com/adcbin/public/headlines.asp?iws=4


----------



## teachski (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll be in the North Conway/Jackson area for the weekend!  I hope we get hammered!  

Now that I have a car that will move in the stuff I am not worried.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2005)

Looking good!  Should be some good skiing this weekend!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2005)

Starting late Friday night into Sat is what I have ordered.  Make the ride easy and ski in Powder. :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks good...probably skiing tomorrow on my way north to see the Grandmother who is in the hosp.

Saturday we are driving up with our Girl Scouts for their sleep-over and ski day at Pat's, so it looks like more Pow for TB to play in Saturday PM and Sunday AM before he plays ski guide  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2005)

Bud I hope Gram Trailboss heals soon.  I got the Burke Report 14 inches of fresh snow out of last storm.  I saw Greg's linc.  My favorite  www.snow-forecast.com prediction 20 inches from Friday night into Late Sat night at Loon.  My linc takes more work. Computer Challenged


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Bud I hope Gram Trailboss heals soon.  I got the Burke Report 14 inches of fresh snow out of last storm.  I saw Greg's linc.  My favorite  www.snow-forecast.com prediction 20 inches from Friday night into Late Sat night at Loon.  My linc takes more work. Computer Challenged



She's actually doing real well now, thanks for asking   

Wish I was at Burke sampling the goods....must be darn sweet!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2005)

I was guessing she was doing better cause you were still in town.  Good News.


----------



## skintowin (Mar 10, 2005)

Easy, guys. Don't count your chickens before they're hatched!


----------



## Big Game (Mar 10, 2005)

snow-forecast can be quite a handful...th 3-7 storm they had 20+ for even southren vt...pretty sure that didn't happen.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2005)

Big Game said:
			
		

> snow-forecast can be quite a handful...th 3-7 storm they had 20+ for even southren vt...pretty sure that didn't happen.



They're already hyping it here in Boston...  :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2005)

Big Game said:
			
		

> snow-forecast can be quite a handful...th 3-7 storm they had 20+ for even southren vt...pretty sure that didn't happen.



Me too, but don't tell Killington...their site says they've gotten 12" in the past 48 hours. In fact, Killington gets 12" of new snow every 48 hours according to their site. Amazing how all that new snow disappears before it ever gets consolidated into the base there.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2005)

I choose the forecast that pedicts the most snow.    The thing I like about Snow-forecast is they give elevation temperatures and do give snow total predictions, not all do.  All forecasts seem to be inacurate.  If I ever chose another profession,
Predicting the weather would be something I would condsider.  I love the weather channel.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I choose the forecast that pedicts the most snow.



I try to be optimistic as well  :wink: 



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> Predicting the weather would be something I would condsider.  I love the weather channel.



Hey, study at Lyndon State, get your degree, and SKI AT BURKE while you're at it  :wink:   

Have you put in the order for our new groomers?    Maybe we can get Greg to underwrite this project after AZ takes over Sugarbush :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2005)

One Degree, One large debt from College. 10 years to pay it off.  Don't want to do that again.  Just Lazy really. :wink: The idea of hanging out and skiing and calling it college... I could do that again though. :idea:


----------



## KingM (Mar 10, 2005)

_Looks good...probably skiing tomorrow on my way north to see the Grandmother who is in the hosp._

So your grandmother is staying in a ski-in/ski-out hospital? Now _that_ would be something pretty cool.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2005)

KingM said:
			
		

> _Looks good...probably skiing tomorrow on my way north to see the Grandmother who is in the hosp._
> 
> So your grandmother is staying in a ski-in/ski-out hospital? Now _that_ would be something pretty cool.



That would be!  :idea: 

She is at Dartmouth-Hitchcock and our little hill is on the way.  

*BTW...they are closing in three weeks and Trailboss here wrote them to see if they could open the first weekend of April *(due to snow and because they missed their Dec opening) Here was the response:

*"Thank you for your online inquiry.  We would love to be open in April but unfortunatly people just aren't thinking of skiing!  We will be closing for the season Sunday, March 27th.  We are thrilled to hear you had a great season and hope to see you on the slopes for the first run in December.  [...] We are expecting new snow this weekend which only makes conditions better.
*See you on the slopes, think snow!
Skier Services"

 :-? 

Well, I tried, but having maybe several feet of snow on the slopes and being closed is not fun (sigh) the problems with late season snow...there isn't anywhere open to ski (Tux is an option, I know, I know).


----------



## Zand (Mar 10, 2005)

How many of these have we seen this year?

*...CENTRAL MIDDLESEX COUNTY MA-CHESHIRE NH-EASTERN FRANKLIN MA- EASTERN HAMPDEN MA-EASTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-EASTERN HILLSBOROUGH NH- HARTFORD CT-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-NORTHWEST MIDDLESEX COUNTY MA- SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-TOLLAND CT-WESTERN AND CENTRAL HILLSBOROUGH NH- WESTERN ESSEX MA-WESTERN FRANKLIN MA-WESTERN HAMPDEN MA- WESTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-WINDHAM CT- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF... AMHERST... BRISTOL... CHICOPEE... EAST HARTFORD... FITCHBURG... FRAMINGHAM... GREENFIELD... HARTFORD... JAFFREY... KEENE... LAWRENCE... LEOMINSTER... LOWELL... MANCHESTER... MANSFIELD... MILFORD... NASHUA... NEW BRITAIN... NEWINGTON... NORTHAMPTON... PLAINFIELD... PUTNAM... SPRINGFIELD... VERNON... WEST HARTFORD... WILLIMANTIC... WINDSOR LOCKS AND WORCESTER 355 PM EST THU MAR 10 2005
... WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON TO SATURDAY AFTERNOON... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON MA HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH. THIS WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR NORTHERN CONNECTICUT... ALL OF INTERIOR MASSACHUSETTS FROM THE CONNECTICUT VALLEY NORTHEAST THROUGH THE MERRIMACK VALLEY AS WELL AS FOR ALL OF SOUTHWEST NEW HAMPSHIRE.

SNOW WILL OVERSPREAD THE CONNECTICUT VALLEY EARLY FRIDAY AFTERNOON REACHING THE MERRIMACK VALLEY AND SOUTHWEST NEW HAMPSHIRE BY LATE AFTERNOON. SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW MAY BE ON THE GROUND BY FRIDAY EVENING. 

SNOW MAY DIMINISH IN INTENSITY FOR A WHILE FRIDAY NIGHT BUT IS EXPECTED TO BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES LATE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH ABOUT NOON SATURDAY. SNOW WILL COME TO END DURING THE MID AFTERNOON ACROSS THE CONNECTICUT VALLEY... ENDING BY EVENING IN THE MERRIMACK VALLEY.

WHILE THERE IS STILL UNCERTAINTY AS TO HOW QUICKLY THE STORM WILL INTENSIFY AS IT PASSES NEW ENGLAND... BUT BY THE TIME IT ALL ENDS LATE SATURDAY... 6 OR MORE INCHES MAY BE ON THE GROUND. THE POTENTIAL DOES EXIST FOR AS MUCH AS A FOOT OF SNOW ACROSS THE WORCESTER HILLS NORTHEAST THROUGH THE INTERIOR MERRIMACK VALLEY.

ANYONE WITH TRAVEL PLANS FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SATURDAY SHOULD PLAN ON SNOWY TRAVEL AND SLIPPER ROADS....*

I'd say we've had a pretty good winter this year. Let's hope this continues even longer. We're not getting the spring shaft like the last 3 years.[/url]


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> How many of these have we seen this year?
> 
> We're not getting the spring shaft like the last 3 years.



Hope not  :-? .  Though skiers disappear in March/April and so do open areas for us to go to.  In Dec when it was raining, I was wondering if this was going to happen  :x ...take what we can get I guess  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Zand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess it's time to earn your turns this spring...


----------



## cyrk007 (Mar 10, 2005)

im ready.. i have a new snowtire on my drive wheel.. so im all set


----------



## KingM (Mar 10, 2005)

I've noticed that the line between light and heavy passes right through the Mad River Valley. I'm expending all my psychic energy to nudge the storm track just a _little_ to the west.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 10, 2005)

it looks like sugarloaf is going to get about a foot and half, man saterday is going to be awsome.  The backsides open up again too, probably going to go do them first run 2morrow


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't know why I'm excited about his one, I can't go out this weekend anyway... :x

Hope the rest of you enjoy it.  The past few weeks have been pure sweetness.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 10, 2005)

Local newssays storm watch is extended through 4 pm Saturday. If it runs that long, I think we're going to try for night skiing, probably Gunstock, Sat night. Anybody know how Gunstock is for wind holds after a storm?
I've already taken Monday off, though (did it before the storm), and can't decide between Jiminy, Cranmore, or Sunapee. I think I'll wait and see who gets the best out of this storm before committing free passes...


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Local newssays storm watch is extended through 4 pm Saturday. If it runs that long, I think we're going to try for night skiing, probably Gunstock, Sat night. Anybody know how Gunstock is for wind holds after a storm?


Based on a check of the trail map I don't think that Gunstock runs the summit quad at night.  I'm not sure how the other lifts are affected by wind, however.

Conditions were great at Gunstock when I went last Sunday, and I'm guessing that they will be even better this weekend.  Enjoy.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 11, 2005)

ctenidae,  Thursday's globe had $15 dollar off coupon in the Ski/sports section for any day for the rest of the year at Sunapee.  Looked like you either had passes or were looking for a deal.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2005)

Heading to Loon on Sunday to ski Mon-Thurs. Check out this *forecast*.    :beer:  :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 11, 2005)

Needless to say I'm happy about this,  My son is just learning to turn his board in powder looks he will get to practice again. :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Heading to Loon on Sunday to ski Mon-Thurs. Check out this *forecast*.    :beer:  :lol:


WOW...Bring the fat skies.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm bringing my powder skis, my rock skis, my bump skis and my GS skis. It makes it easy when you only have one pair...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Heading to Loon on Sunday to ski Mon-Thurs. Check out this *forecast*.    :beer:  :lol:



Nice!! :beer:  Have a good trip!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha..Have a good time. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## KingM (Mar 11, 2005)

_Tonight...Snow. Snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches. Lows around 20. East winds 10 to 20 mph.

Saturday...Snow. Snow May be heavy at Times. Storm total snow accumulation of 10 to 20 inches. Highs around 30. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph. _

All I can say is wow.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to be able to get access to the hotel's wireless network so I should be able to publish TRs and pics nightly...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 11, 2005)

*snowing*

The last storm(Mon night/Tues) was abit of a disappoitment here so maybe Roemer will be right this time. 

It has started to snow here along the Mad River about a mile from the Sugarbush access rd.

Looks like Greg has picked another perfect time to work..ie sking powder.... :lol:


----------



## Lostone (Mar 11, 2005)

Started snowing on the mountain in the late morning.    

By 2:30 it was starting to settle in.    

Tomorrow I would suggest everyone stay inside and...  :idea: watch TV.   :wink:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 12, 2005)

*Saturday morning snow storm...*

It snowed all night and right now it is coming down very heavy.....

Cannon/Mittersill is going to be good tommorow...


----------



## KingM (Mar 12, 2005)

This is good snow, too. That stuff we had during the windy, blowing storm midweek was kind of cruddy (not that we won't take it), but this is some good powder.

I think we've got about six so far in the MRV. There was a letup this morning, but it's coming down again. Sounds like we're due for several more inches today. MRG's website says 15-30 (what a range, eh?) by Monday morning.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2005)

I woke up to close to a foot this morning. The strong March sun is already starting to take its toll on it though.


----------



## Zand (Mar 12, 2005)

Storm stalled. I'm in the middle of the heavy stuff right now just west of Worcester and it's not going anywhere anytime soon. At 10 AM the snow was already over in Hartford. The western edge is 15 miles NE of Hartford currently and the storm is moving W at 2 MPH according to a local weather station. This will REALLY help NH and ME ski areas and give a hand to eastern MA hills. There's a major storm on the way Friday.


----------



## Terry (Mar 12, 2005)

*3-12 storm thread*

looks like we have about 14 inches so far, and still coming down hard. Expecting about 2 feet before it is done. Went out skiing today and it was SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!  Haven't had that much fun with my clothes on for a long time!! Can't wait to get out in the morning!!!!
 :beer:


----------



## awf170 (Mar 12, 2005)

the storm seemed to of died at sugarloaf, it was snowing so hard last night then i woke up and there wasnt much at all.  Website claims 14-16 if u cut that in half it is about right 7-8.  Was still very good skiing


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2005)

They're calling for up to 2 feet at Loon by the time all is said and done tomorrow. Checking in tomorrow to ski the week. Not bad timing, eh?  :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Saturday morning snow storm...*



			
				Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> It snowed all night and right now it is coming down very heavy.....
> 
> Cannon/Mittersill is going to be good tommorow...


good?  charlie, what an understatement!  it's going to be epic, it's going to be the best ski day of the year!  i was at cannon today and it was snowing hard when i left.  during my last run, i noticed the snow was already filling in the tracks for boot deep untracked tomorrow morning.
 :beer:


----------



## Lostone (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't know how much we got, but whatever it was was great!  The front of my car is now below the snow.    

There were a lot of people at the early lift when it opened, this morning.  

How many?  I had skied down Murphy's Glades.  As I crossed under the lift, I could see that the solid line of full chairs were still above me and yet to get to me.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 12, 2005)

*This "storm" may be a bust*

Saturday night - just came back from Cannonn.
In summary: what snow storm?

Drove out on Friday evening, grabbed a hotel room hoping that the weather people will get it right this time and I'll wake up to a foot of powder. Rrrright.
I woke up to a dusting, at best.
The snow did start to flurry a bit around noon, but nothing significant.
Finally at about 2 pm it started coming down and by the time I left the mountain, they picked up about two inches and the snow was abating a bit.

So the weather folk missed the actual timing (delayed onset by 12 hours) and I'm willing to bet they will mis-call the totals too.
Looks like the precipitation is moving out and the Franconia notch area will pick up tatal of maybe 6-8 inches, max.
Still, not bad, but certainly it did not live up to the hype.
Overall, I'm happy with a nice day out, but a bit dismayed that my dream powder day will remain a dream.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: This "storm" may be a bust*



			
				Bumpsis said:
			
		

> So the weather folk missed the actual timing (delayed onset by 12 hours) and I'm willing to bet they will mis-call the totals too.
> Looks like the precipitation is moving out and the Franconia notch area will pick up tatal of maybe 6-8 inches, max.


Hmmm. So no 2'? Oh well. Still should be a great week. BTW, the storm totals varied a lot around here. We had close to a foot (a lot melted and compacted today) while at my sister's about 15 minutes away, they had 4 or 5" tops.


----------



## skintowin (Mar 12, 2005)

What a winter this turned out to be!

Escaped to Mt. mansfield today to ski an undisclosed line on the underhill side. Wow! Winter doesn't get any better. Deep snow, no wind, warm temps (relatively speaking, of course) and not a track in sight.
Mad river is talking smack about a possible 30 inch storm total by monday. It would be nice if the mountain  would fill in after the inevitable beating it will take on sunday.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 13, 2005)

the weathermen were definitely off on the timing but whether they were off on the totals remains to be seen.  cannon web site says as of 4pm saturday they had gotten 5-8" since friday.  that is 100% legit, it wasn't much of a powder day on cannon proper but there was tons of great shots in the woods.  when i left saturday it was snowing to beat the band and i would guess cannon is getting about a foot additional since saturday 4pm when i left.  sunday is definitely the powder day and choice of the weekend.


----------



## Brn4353 (Mar 13, 2005)

*snowstorm...*

Last nite I shoveled about 9 inches...and there is another 2-3 out there this AM.  Heading to Tenney. They are reporting 12+.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2005)

From this AM's reports, it looks like central and southern New Hampshire areas were the big winners with around a foot:

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/conditions.htm?state=NH


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 13, 2005)

Lower Vt got around 8 to 12. Skied Stratton with bumps and powder..how often does that happen.Report on the way with pics.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> when i left saturday it was snowing to beat the band and i would guess cannon is getting about a foot additional since saturday 4pm when i left.  sunday is definitely the powder day and choice of the weekend.



I'm almost certain that Cannon did not pick up much from Saturday to today. Definitely not a foot.

It really didn't start to snow up there until 2 pm yesterday.
Their website does indicate that they picked up 8 inches max and that's exactly what I thought was going happen when I left yesterday.
The mountain is in decent shape, although the ice sheets on some of the mogul runs as well on top, coming from the tram, won't be helped much.
Still, I'm sure that there is plenty of fun to be had today.

Interestingly enough, Loon reports 14 inches !!(????)
Can anyone verify that? I'm just curious.


----------



## carvemeister (Mar 13, 2005)

Sunday River is claiming 20-24" in the past 24hrs. http://www.sundayriver.com/conditions.html  Sounds questionable to me. Can anybody confirm this??


----------



## swade2469 (Mar 13, 2005)

Just got back from Pat's Peak - I think they got about 15"  Epic morning.  First chair, first tracks.  By anout 11:45 the crowds were getting think and the snow was getting slushy.  For only being 45 min away, it was a sick morning. Hardly anyone there to start.  Permagrin today   Already back home and got one cracked open.  Hope y'all had the same fortune! :beer:


----------



## DJAK (Mar 13, 2005)

The title of this thread should change to "the official 3/12-3/13 snow total verification operation of high importance."

If you go tomorrow and see half as much as what was reported, say hello to the March sun which did a number on the light and dry stuff today.

Or just come here and blame hard working folks. Trust me they're not in it for the benjamins.

FYI when an event is 36 hours long resorts will typically report two numbers, and overnight and a storm total. The storm total may have fallen but because much of it was skied the day before its not there in the am.

Think about this...resorts do more "snow garauntee" type vouchers when they're is fresh snow and conditions are prime. When conditions are bad they do way less if any. The public likes to hear about snow but as a whole, they can't ski in it and come in for a refund/voucher. Most will say "why didn't you groom?"

They don't have the slightest idea as to why there is fresh snow on a trail, they think if it was groomed it would be without fresh snow. What are resorts supposed to groom simultaneously at 8:59 am? Impossible. This is an example of how the public interprets ski area operations (and complains about them) even though 9 out of 10 trails might have been groomed.

I know that folks in these chat rooms are WAY more informed about how things work then the general public but the resorts still have to speak to the public whether they get it or not. Bottom line, they are not out to get you!

They are out to serve you and not go out of business in the process.

Sorry about the devil's advocate stuff but it's how i can best contribute to a forum i enjoy reading.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 13, 2005)

i blew the call on the cannon snow forecast for sunday.  they hardly got much, a few inches overnight.  a three day total of 8-10 sounds about right, but distributed over three days worth of skiing it hardly adds up too much.

to be fair, almost every trail on the mountain started forming mini-bumps as there was still some snow coming down from time to time.  the dreaded ice between the bumps was in full effect.  (and yes, i do mean ice.  i'm normally the first to cry foul when people over use the word ice when referring to new england hard pack...  but that frozen groomer track crap is ice, imo).

what a loonly weekend for snow activity and horrible forecasting.  a lot of people give weathermen crap, but honestly, they are usually pretty close 4/5 times and dead on more often than not.  this weekend, everything was wrong except maine ski areas getting dumped on from what i have seen.


----------



## Lostone (Mar 13, 2005)

> They are out to serve you and not go out of business in the process.



But when the next resort is liable to claim a foot, do you think any of them will say they got 6", or that they got a foot, with a lot of rain after, and that now there is no reason to go there?

I battle this all the time, especially the second part.  They tell the good news.  They are giving a _marketing report_.  

I take it all with a grain of salt, and when there is a forum that talks about the mountain I'm planning on going to...  I check it out.

Usually, the people posting from there will tell it like it is.   :wink:


----------

